# cold air intake question



## fullthrottle69 (Mar 28, 2007)

sup guys, i got an 05 SER alitma, and i wanted to put an injin or AEM cold air on, what is the average gain of hp? and which brand would giveme the most gain.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Average gain is 10-15hp depending on a number of factors, and all the name brands give similar increases. Many would recommend the AEM because of its dry filter, which saves you from possible MAF replacement in the future.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you just started a war.. lol. no just kidding. gains on your se-r are probably 10-15 like he said...^ no more than that... the nismo one has been proven to give gains of like 20 i believe ?? not too sure about that number there is an article about it on nissanperformancemag website it's on of their project cars....

so when i said you started a war i meant... alot of people have different opinions about intakes.... it all depends what look your going for and what sound your looking for. i usually go for injen because they have a throatier/deeper sound to them... AEM's sound a lil raspier but then again you don't have to worry about hydro locking... the hydro locking part doesn't really concern me much because i don't drive through pools and my car doesn't go through floods. and i'm not willing to sacrifice awesome sound over a very lil tiny bit of peace of mind.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I have the nismo cold air intake and when I was in kansas I raced a ser with the AEM and I beat him by 2 cars. maybe he was a bad driver but I was looking and some slips and he seemed he knew what he was doing.. Also the reason i went with the nismo cai is because it came with a bypass valve. I live in Oklahoma and today it flooded alot of streets.


----------



## ccubedaustin (Apr 19, 2007)

I just put in my nismo CAI. Performance and the sound at 4,000 and above are incredible and still stock quiet below that. I think it’s also helping mpg. I just can’t keep my foot off the floor long enough to really tell  Well worth the money! I’m thinking the Nissan Performance Mag article was right on with this one. NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

i have a AEM WAI and i love it...i notice the performance gains threw out...and its insanely loud between 4000 and 4300 rpms.... can anyone list and drastic diffrences between a cold and warm air besides the obvious ....


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

hey wats up guys.. since yous are on the topic of CAIs.. do any of yous know if Warranty will be voided on a lease if I were to install one in my SE R.. I only have a year left on the lease and Im not looking to screw anything up.. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.. thanks!!


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

QuickNick7486 said:


> hey wats up guys.. since yous are on the topic of CAIs.. do any of yous know if Warranty will be voided on a lease if I were to install one in my SE R.. I only have a year left on the lease and Im not looking to screw anything up.. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.. thanks!!




it shouldnt just save the factory parts and before giving the car back slip them back on...
or you could always call your dealer and ask

lease=devil


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

It CAN'T void your warranty unless it is DIRECTLY responsible for something that goes wrong with your engine. Even then, they have to prove it was aftermarket part. Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks guys.. yeaa i didnt wana make a mistake of buying the part then installing it and screwing up the lease deal lol


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

I have AEM CAI - with a dry filter - does anyone know how many miles you are supposed to replace the filter?


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

BigJeff26 said:


> it shouldnt just save the factory parts and before giving the car back slip them back on...
> or you could always call your dealer and ask
> 
> lease=devil


Nissan services my SE-R all the time I have the Nismo CAI and the unorthodox crank pully. no problems here


----------

